# Lots of pics of kids , pups , and teen pups :)



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey mom whatcha doin?




































This is child abuse mom!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some very lucky little girls to get the chance to play with those puppies. I'm sure it will be an experience they won't soon forget. The puppies get cuter every day.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh now just look at them!!!! They are growing in leaps and bounds!!! Looks like your daughter likes 'em too


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are such sweet pictures! I love how gentle your girls are being with the pups, and Mom is so good to be so relaxed !! And how cool, their eyes are open now. 
I have to tell you though ... that wasn't enough pictures !! LOL


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

What Lucky Little Girls. I Love The Last Picture Tho.....

Very Sweet Picture's.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the pictures but that one with pup looking up at mom is just adorable. Your girls must be in hog heaven to be able to love on the puppies. I agree there is not enough pictures to suit us puppy lovers. LOL


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

oh my goodness what adoreable pic's of the puppys big dogs and your daughters..

looks like your daughter loved having the puppys crawl on here and i see that she like my wittle man too i love that pic... too ocute


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I remember those days. Glad to see the pups progressing so well.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those are such sweet pictures! I love how gentle your girls are being with the pups, and Mom is so good to be so relaxed !! And how cool, their eyes are open now.
> I have to tell you though ... that wasn't enough pictures !! LOL


 
I have to agree with ya on that one.. MORE MORE PICS..lol


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, those pups are getting big!!! Looks like the girls had a blast with them! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

They sure did! My 3 year old will get in with them and lay down and here come the pups to climb on her.She says they are her babies and has named pink girl Abigail after herself. LOL How awful this is going to be letting them all go.I dread that day.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> They sure did! My 3 year old will get in with them and lay down and here come the pups to climb on her.She says they are her babies and has named pink girl Abigail after herself. LOL How awful this is going to be letting them all go.I dread that day.


 
aaaaaaawwwwwwwww how cute

are you gonna keep Pink girl Aka Abigail

I am sure that you are gonna dread that day but you will be able to see 2 of them grow up and maybe the other owners will send pic's too...


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

vey cute pics!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

AWwwwwwww how beautiful!! They are so so cute! I love the one of the pup looking up from under mom! I agree with the above, MORE more more pics!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I see my baby!! Awww what I wouldnt do to have all of them!!


----------

